# ford f250 alternator



## chriscasto22 (Oct 30, 2004)

hey guys got a question for ford owners. i have a 04 f250 psd, when i bought it, it had no plow on it, so i had the dailer insall one before i picked it up (fisher MMII 8 foot). when i got it home i realized it did not have the snow plow prep package which i thought was no big deal because i was going to add timbrems. During the past storm (blizzard 05) i noticed all might lights dimming and the heating going dead. I thought it was my strobes but found out it wasn't, after doing some research i found out that the alternator with the snow plow prep package is 140 amps, compared to the stock 110 amp alternator. I called ford yesterday to get a 140 amp alternator and they said they are on backorder till april and preference is going to emeregeny vehicles (police / ambulences). So my question is where can i get a beefer alternator for my truck? and is anyone else encountered this problem? 

GO PATS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

You can get a 140 amp at any parts store. (NAPA)

You should first look at your battery. If your battery is good and your 110 amp alt is working good then you will get a little dimming in lights but that is all.
A good alt is of no benefit if the battery is not good.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

Chris
Do a search for " High Output Alternators " on this Forum ,and You will find All 
Your Questions answered , including After-Market Suppliers with Links.

Bob
.


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

You shouldnt need a bigger alternator. I have 3 plow trucks. Ford PSD with 130 amp, and two chevys with 98amp and 102amp. Never had any problems.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Are you doing a lot of driveways? They are hard on the electrical system as you only drive a few feet before using the plow again. You might look into adding a second battery as well.


----------



## chriscasto22 (Oct 30, 2004)

have three small parking lots and 10 driveways, i understand that the lights will dim a little but not enought to shut down the heat and radio and alll the interior lights. i am going to have the battery tested this week to see if they are fine before purchasing a new alternator. however might invest in a new one because i want to add an additional strobe or two.. thanks for all the good advice, keep it coming . chris


----------



## Paulie (Dec 14, 2004)

chriscasto22
Check out this site http://www.ohiogen.com/ 
Maybe they can help.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Your PSD alternator should be better than 110 from the start. Make sure your batteries are in good shape. They both have to be. You can get a bolt on 200 amp alternator through ebay for decent money. Just put one on my truck. Haven't noticed any difference from it and my stock alternator.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Maybe I haven't looked hard enough, but not more than three months ago I couldn't find a high output alternator for the 6.0 PSD. No problem in finding one for the 7.3 PSD though. Better yet, I should pick up the phone and speak with one of the suppliers that I have dealt with before.

http://www.4alterstart.com/

http://www.alternatorparts.com/

Just my .02¢
Rick


----------



## boba (Jun 19, 2000)

I have a 203 F350 psd. Truck has strobes/flashers, high intensity backup lights, 2 way radio, scanner and other power sucking items. Last year with the ford alternator it was a nightmare. Changed to one by Ohio Re-manufacturing. 180 at idle 210 under load. You also need to upgrade your wires. Also I installed an auxiliary idle control. No problems this year.


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

I did the same and upgraded my alt to a 200 amp. I get 130 at idle and 200 max. I replaced all factory wires with 1 ga they recomended 2 ga but I had the 1 laying around so I used it up. I can run heat radio strobes light bar no problems anymore. I got my alt from http://motorcityreman.com/ cost with shipping was $210.00


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

I forgot about Motor City. I have a guy who works for me that bought a high output alternator from there. He had a problem with his alternator a little while after he got it and Motor City stood behind their product as promised.

Rick


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

I have been very happy with them I talked to the guy on the phone his price was cheaper than what was advertised on the web page and it came on the day promised. The best part was the price. I was going to get a powermaster for $350 but found these guys and they saved me a ton of money.


----------

